# Egg business, can it be profitable?



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

At $25/ 50lb bag of organic layer feed. 

17 white orpington chicken/ polish hens

Is it possible to break even? 

In our area a dozen eggs are selling for $2.50. I get calls from folks who's farmers are raising the price to $3 and they're upset with the 50 cent price increase. 

My chickens have stopped their mega laying that they finally did this winter. I'm hardly getting a half dozen a day. I don't know why because they're getting the same treatment they did in the winter. But that's another question. 

I realize that making money wasn't the goal but when we started getting so many eggs it only made sense to sell them. But if I could make this profitable I would love to. 

Suggestions for breeds? Feed? Or just to tell me that this isn't ever going to be profitable and to move on to goats or something. 

Thanks!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Buying that $25 organic feed makes it nigh on impossible to even break even, IMO. Definitely not at $3 a dozen. Compare that to a $14 bag of regular feed. People will pay the same for 'truly free-range', and cage free, as they will for organic and it doesn't cost you anything more.

If you are hell bent on feeding organic you might be best off growing it, which is alot of work but might be worth it, IDK. I grow most of my birds feed ( not organically ) and let them free range in the warm season for a good portion of their chow. The truly organic model only works if you are in an area where people are willing to pay 5 or 6 dollars for a dozen.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

You are not going to make any money.
If you are serious about making money selling eggs you will need to change the feed and buy laying hens.
Even then you may not make any money.
A place near me sells chicken feed for $.13 a pound for bulk feed.
Most people can't make any money even with feed that cheap.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Around here, there's no way I could make any $$$ selling eggs unless I could feed them for "almost" free...I can't free range because of predators (foxes, coyotes, and hawks) and I don't have enough clear land for both a garden AND raising feed. Also, folks will NOT pay $3 for 1dz (around here) when they can get 1.5dz at Walmart for $2.

I usually laugh when someone says "look at how much money you save on eggs alone by having your own chickens!"...yeah, we use about 2dz a week and it costs us $40/mo to feed 'em.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Kroger has large eggs $1 a dozen.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I buy fresh farm eggs here for a buck a dz


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I know two people in other parts of the country where freeranging is feasible who figure they save about half of their feed costs, and the never specificed if they use organic feed, or mix their own or buy the cheap regular stuff, but they make a small amount. Not TO much over the amount needed to pay for the food and cover a bit of the costs of other animals. So you could probably figure out a way to make more then you put into it, but Im doubting a lot you could make enough to think of it as any type of income.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Egg profit tends to come from hatching eggs, not edible eggs. I'm sure some people can do it, but I wonder if they're actually calculating start up costs, equipment, etc. After a few years, it might pay off... With growing your own or hardcore free-range, but your best bet is to get some purebreds that are either popular or rare (and sought-after), learn to ship eggs and go that way.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have about 30 free range, pastured chickens. We ramped up from about 1/2 dozen 3+ years ago when we added cattle to our pasture - so the chickens can go out and bust up cow pies and keep the fly population down. We have been very lucky, and can sell our eggs for $5.00 a doz. - which I do at my small business in town. The local health food co-ops sell pastured eggs for as much as $6 or $7 a dozen. 

If you look at pure feed cost to egg revenue we about break even, and having them out free ranging on pasture cuts down their need for bagged feed (which we do buy organic). BUT, we eat as many of these wonderful eggs as we want, the chickens keep the fly population down while spreading the cow manure - improving our pasture, and when the coops are cleaned out it all goes straight to the garden. 

We have no input costs to our garden for compost, or fancy top soils, no chemical costs of dipping our cattle in fly season, no additional costs of improving our pasture, no pest control bills since they are always on bug patrol - and when we hatch a few roosters, we put them in the freezer for meat and broth. 

In the big picture, these chickens more than pay for themselves as a working member of our small farm.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

We pay most of our feed for the animals from our chickens. about 30 chickens. 2 dozen a day on average. We know our market, and we market well. We own another buisiness, and market to the same people. A lot of people sell eggs around us, and of course at the store. Marketing is key. Shoot me a message with a email addy if interested.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I figure that I have ducks as a hobby and for our own use. I also figure I spend an average of about $4 per dozen (figuring my costs year 'round and feeding drakes as well as ducks). I don't try to recoup my costs, but am happy to get money back on them once in a while. However, I am not dependent on my ducks to either feed us or to make money for us, so I don't try hard to market. Most of my "extra" eggs go to my children and grandchildren, where I am happy they can have quality food and don't mind the cost.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I tried I really did. I did it legal, I got a lic, I got DEC cert. I bought new egg cartons, everything. I charge the required sales tax. I did the paperwork for the taxes. I got tax exepted --note that they did not include inclued items like heated water supplies for the winter, oster shells, or houseing items such as building materials to be exempted. The tax man made more money than me. I worked like a dog. My eggs were selling well above the price of store egg. 4-5 dollars a dozen vs $1.89 a doz in the store. I had a market that wanted them. I stopped sell and did much better giving them as a tax write off to the food bank and churches. I explained this to customers and they understood --some who really wanted the eggs bought birds from me instead of eggs. Or they simply sorta did an egg share deal where the birds stayed here and they paid me to care for them. I worked out a deal with a man who had pigs. I gave him eggs and he feed my pig we got pork. Be carefull. I did not want to break any laws but the regs were killing me. New cartonts cost a bit over $1.00 with shipping to Alaska. Gas for going to the weekly market and personally seeing others selling with out following the regs would frustrate me. I was the only one cert. and the only one with the regs. I sold legally to a store and they could not keep them in stock during tourist season. Five dollars was the peak price that people would pay and if it was not for all the regs it would have been plenty. Selling to the store was good because I did not have to deal with the tax simply have their exempt number on the receip book-- by regs I me a tax record trail too. Required printed -numbered businesse papers for receipt book ect. Start up cost like an second fridge and ele to run it. Oh and thermidors. Fridge one, trans port one, transport coolers. It all added up to not being worth it.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd like to say it can be done, but people are poor and prices are skyrocketing right now on everything. We are competing against large companies who can buy feed in serious bulk, and probably get gov. subsidies to boot. There are places all over that sell eggs for $1 a dozen. 
I'm happy to make back our feed costs. I figure I do that, and maybe cover the rabbit feed, and hay for the goats and rabbits with the amount I charge, IF I don't give away too many eggs. I do have some elderly and some out of work folks I give eggs to. DH and I decided to look at the chickens more as "pets" a long time ago. It has taken the strain out of caring for them- I enjoy having them around, and oh, we get eggs, manure, and chicken from the deal! And I can sometimes sell chicks. I make pysanki, and chicken jewelry (fancy jewelry leg bands for shows, or for people who treat them more like pets than I do, lol.) I've found the more colors and shades of eggs I put in a box of eggs, the more I can make on them, too. I think people feel like they are getting something extra special. I sell directly to people I know- they bring me the egg boxes, and I fill them up. No need to buy boxes, no need to label. A friend of mine makes a little extra selling fertile eggs for hatching from rare and uncommon breeds. It's not like it is a major income source, but you get more for the eggs than you do just selling them to eat. If you are willing to REALLY shell out some dough on some super-rare birds, I've seen eggs going for hundreds of dollars, down to more "reasonable" prices, like $4+ per egg.
There are ways to make it work, but it takes a lot of creativity, and a lot of advertising. Advertising doesn't need to be expensive, but you have to be constantly at the work of promotion.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

another thing you might consider, (and i didnt work out the math on it) is selling fullsized birds already prodcing eggs. The women at our local feedstore offered me 25 bucks ea. Im not sure what she intends to charge, nor do I know enough folks I could sell to many anyway to garner whatever price it is she thinks she can get.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can take the edge off of your feed costs and that is about it.
You aren't going to make money from egg sales unless you go to hundreds of birds and a feed storage container so that you can buy by the ton, but then you are just like the big producers, only smaller.

But you can support your fresh egg habit and take the edge off the feed price.

But you can barter for honey etc.. which is nice.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I can be profitable, but not likely with your setup.

You will want efficient and productive egg layers. Leghorns are the most efficient, but people who buy from a small producer usually show a strong preference for brown eggs versus white. So "Production Reds"/Cherry Eggers/hatchery Rhode Island Reds are going to be your bird.

You're feed is your biggest expense, you'll have to look into those large feedbins so you can order your feed by the ton. When ordered by the ton, it can cost less than 50% the price of bagged feed(but this was off of math I did 2 years ago, prices have changed). There are usually used feedbins for sale in rural country and at farm equipment auctions.

Unless you have a "certified" organic operation, you cannot advertise organic eggs. So buying the expensive organic feed is just going to cut into your operating cost.

As a small producer your selling points are going to be "ethically" kept birds. Free-range, pasture raised, etc. So you'll have to design your system to accomodate that.

Eggs will need to be collected, sorted and packed. Add in the cost of egg cartons(I believe there are laws against selling in re-used cartons from other companies).

And lastly, probably the most important factor is... do you have a market for ethically-raised, more expensive eggs? "Beyond Organic" Farms do well here near larger cities where the wealthy can afford to spend $4-6 on good eggs. They offer delivery services or meet their customers at farmer's markets. It takes excellent advertising and customer service to reach these customers, but they'll be the ones who can afford to pay the true price of good eggs. In rural country, everyone will have their own and in the suburbs they won't understand the difference between your pricey eggs and Walmarts $1.50 a dozen.



Bottom line. Yes, you can make money off of egg sales. You have to turn your poultry keeping into a business. Hard to keep a business your hobby and still have fun. So you have to weigh the possibility of profits with what YOU want to do with your property.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

wolffeathers said:


> I can be profitable, but not likely with your setup.
> 
> You will want efficient and productive egg layers. Leghorns are the most efficient, but people who buy from a small producer usually show a strong preference for brown eggs versus white. So "Production Reds"/Cherry Eggers/hatchery Rhode Island Reds are going to be your bird.
> 
> ...


Yes, we do have a market! We can't keep them up with the demand. My mother's just down the road and between the two of us we're selling. We too have seen a preference for brown eggs from our customers. I'll look into getting some of the breed recommended. 

I'll also mention to my mom your suggestion for buying feed by the ton. It would certainly save time & money from the way we're doing it now


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

You could always test the market and give it a try. Keep track of your receipts and expenses, so you can do the math and see what the true difference is. Sometimes a pocket full of cash after selling can be easy to mistake as profit, so the only way to tell is to keep excellent records.

Remember to add in the expense of the hens/pullets. To keep production up you will want to swap them out every couple of years.

I live in an area where free-range eggs will not bring $2. Good luck on your adventure.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We break about even with mixed layer hens, and regular feed at $12 for a 40lb bag of feed.
We sell our eggs at $2 to family and 2.50 to everyone else, and sell out every week. WE make just enough to pay for their feed, but not bedding, or any type of improvements to coop or fencing.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

I did accounting in my past life. I have figured out the cost of producing my eggs including everything except things like building, feeders, and waterers. I pay $10 for a 50lb bag of feed. It costs me $1.50 a dozen to produce those eggs. I sell for $2.00, which is way too low, but there are too many people around me that just want to "get rid" of their extra eggs and price them at $1 or $1.50. They are hurting us all. I know they buy at one of the feed stores and pay almost 2x's what I pay. Aggravating.

The biggest mistake people make is understanding what their true costs. It's much more than just that bag of feed.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

heavyrebel said:


> We pay most of our feed for the animals from our chickens. about 30 chickens. 2 dozen a day on average. We know our market, and we market well. We own another buisiness, and market to the same people. A lot of people sell eggs around us, and of course at the store. Marketing is key. Shoot me a message with a email addy if interested.


At 7 hens (about 6 eggs/day) we can pay for our feed (we also have 7 more pullets coming in soon) per week (bought from a local elevator).

I could sell 4-5 times as many (at $1.50/ dozen) if we had the eggs. And this is just at work.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

Riverdale said:


> At 7 hens (about 6 eggs/day) we can pay for our feed (we also have 7 more pullets coming in soon) per week (bought from a local elevator).
> 
> I could sell 4-5 times as many (at $1.50/ dozen) if we had the eggs. And this is just at work.


Yes, we sell at 5 a dozen, need more hens, but are waiting for our free incubator from the parents. We do have a good broody now, and are going to set her with a set of eggs this week. 

You do have to consider your other cost, but you have to consider what cost you would have had regardless. I count my waterers, feeders and housing. I figure they will last 7-10 years, divided by what we paid, its a non-starter. Feed is the only real consideration, unless your talking about creating a hen house of massive proportions, that you never would have built for yourself. We have used mostly reclaimed wood and the horse shelters that were here, re-fitting tem to our needs.

Anyway, try it and see. There will ALWAYS be naysayers...find out for yourself.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

It can be profitable indeed. I raise our own feed, and as a grain farmer, that feed is VERY cheap. I give them a 40% supplement with my wheat, at 18 dollars a bag. I mix the supplement with my own wheat at a 5 to one ratio. My wheat costs me about 3 dollars a bushel to grow. So in my case, my cost per dozen is a dollar or less, and we sell for 3 bucks a dozen, in an extremely rural area. Certain types of people really go for these eggs, capitalize on finding them. I think if I had 500 birds I could make a bare living selling eggs. At 80% lay you would get 400 a day or about 33 dozen. At 3 bucks you would gross 99 bucks a day. Less a cost of 33 dollars a day and you are looking at 66 bucks a day clear. every day of the year...

But it takes cheap feed and dedication, space and time, and it ties you down.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

I have 20 chickens, pay $10 for a 50lb bag which lasts a month and sell eggs for $2/doz to people at work. My chickens free range during the day so they dont eat all the feed i put out. I feed them in the evenings not in the mornings so if they're hungry they have to go out and free range to feed themselves but i have alot of feed still left over when i let them out the next morning. They prefer bugs and seeds to feed. I have 3 acres they free range on. I sell to people at work and they bring in the egg cartons. I break even for a hobby but it takes too much time and effort to upgrade something beyond that.


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

When I started two years ago I made a spreadsheet that listed my fixed costs and my variable costs. We sell at 2.50 a dozen right now. I figured at $14 a bag for feed and amortizing in my fixed costs I would break even in ~2000 eggs sold. After that the net profit per dozen will rise. We did that and now we pay for our feed plus all the eggs we can eat. I had 11 birds and this year we have 7. It pays for the feed and the "experiment" as I call it. We now have a larger place and are moving into a bigger setup and plan on growing the business.


My advice for what its worth from the experiment lol. 

I have Red Stars (Sexlinks) that are egg laying machines and lay brown eggs. Get started or 12wk pullets, heck with chicks. They just eat and poop and don't produce eggs. I get started pullets in my area for $15. 

Either dump the organic feed or rebrand and raise your price. Meaning, we went from Purina layena @14 a bag to our local co-op @ $11 a bag and I like the feed better. I'm looking at buying and storing bulk. You might not be able to label organic without the papers to prove it but you CAN call them cage free organically raised. The OG industry is trying to get labeling tightened up. 

In my area you CAN re-use cartons they have to be clean and all other labeling be sharpied out. Saves at least .25 a carton on pricing.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

DenMacII said:


> We have about 30 free range, pastured chickens. We ramped up from about 1/2 dozen 3+ years ago when we added cattle to our pasture - so the chickens can go out and bust up cow pies and keep the fly population down. We have been very lucky, and can sell our eggs for $5.00 a doz. - which I do at my small business in town. The local health food co-ops sell pastured eggs for as much as $6 or $7 a dozen.
> 
> If you look at pure feed cost to egg revenue we about break even, and having them out free ranging on pasture cuts down their need for bagged feed (which we do buy organic). BUT, we eat as many of these wonderful eggs as we want, the chickens keep the fly population down while spreading the cow manure - improving our pasture, and when the coops are cleaned out it all goes straight to the garden.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they'd do that for horse apples too?


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

MD Steader said:


> When I started two years ago I made a spreadsheet that listed my fixed costs and my variable costs. We sell at 2.50 a dozen right now. I figured at $14 a bag for feed and amortizing in my fixed costs I would break even in ~2000 eggs sold. After that the net profit per dozen will rise. We did that and now we pay for our feed plus all the eggs we can eat. I had 11 birds and this year we have 7. It pays for the feed and the "experiment" as I call it. We now have a larger place and are moving into a bigger setup and plan on growing the business.
> 
> 
> My advice for what its worth from the experiment lol.
> ...


Thanks! We have to start buying cheaper feed. I'll check with the local coop. And thanks for the recommendation on the type of chicken. We have a couple of the red stars that were "left" here by the previous tenants. We didn't know they were here until we brought in our flock and heard them calling to each other that first day. What a shock! Brown eggs are in demand. White eggs from the polish chickens are for my family.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

We let ours free range to where ever they wanna go we have one thats the last one out and the first one in every night the others are all in by 9 

For the most part they lay in the nesting boxes in there pen but we found around 50 some eggs in 3 different nests out side while still ggetting 4-6 eggs a day out of 10, (year old chickens)

Feed for us wasnt even worth it its 10.99 for a 40lb bag of layer feed and were just eatting all the eggs and giving some to family and hhave 50 some in the incubator that we will sell the chicks when they hatch for. 50 cents to a dollar each just to get rid of them or keep what we dont sell but the chick start feed is 11.99 for 40lbs and it takes 16-21weeks to start laying not worth it if there all roosters or more roosters than hens 

And we also have 50 meat birds and 38 laying hens that are 1 month old (meat birds are 2 or 3 weeks old 

But we have been selling our roosters for $5-10 each and our hens from $10-15 each so that helps a little but when waters aare $12 to 40 each and feeders are $4 to 30 and fencing and building supplys that adds up fast 

It all depends on you and you gotta like doing it for very little to no money and you wont get paid for your time like at all


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

The health food store up here sells eggs for $5 a dozen. I suppose there are people that buy them. I prefer to raise my own for $10/dozen 
Seriously though, maybe youi would consider something different in the feed....maybe GMO free and free range? You would need to mix your own feed, but it would still be cheaper than bagged organic.
Good luck!


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

suelandress said:


> The health food store up here sells eggs for $5 a dozen. I suppose there are people that buy them. I prefer to raise my own for $10/dozen
> Seriously though, maybe youi would consider something different in the feed....maybe GMO free and free range? You would need to mix your own feed, but it would still be cheaper than bagged organic.
> Good luck!


Mixing my own...... interesting. Do you have a "recipe?" I imagine I would buy the bags separately from the feed store and then mix it together, right?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

KatCalico said:


> Mixing my own...... interesting. Do you have a "recipe?" I imagine I would buy the bags separately from the feed store and then mix it together, right?


I have a recie on my website windyislandees.com And a wild variation  I have to special order from my feed store, but they will get what I need excet for the nutri balancer. I don't worry about that during the summer when they can free range, but it's a must in the winter.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

suelandress said:


> I have a recie on my website windyislandees.com And a wild variation  I have to special order from my feed store, but they will get what I need excet for the nutri balancer. I don't worry about that during the summer when they can free range, but it's a must in the winter.


Any estimate on the cost per pound to make it?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

i see my P's took a holiday. With the nutri-balancer, it runs 33 cents/lb. Without, it's about 24. I have to have the balancer shipped from VA....not cheap.... You can also save $$ subbing the sunflower chips with peanut chips.... have done that on more than 1 occassion....


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

So I found Nutrena Naturewise 40-lb for $12.50 and Purena Layena 50-lb for $15. 

I had to order the purina from the farm co-op (crumbles). So we're trying the Nutrena first and I can tell they don't like the pellets. Still getting eggs, but the pellets aren't being used. Interesting. 

I haven't got the resources to make my own feed just yet. That's on the back burner. 

I'm getting already started pullets today. 

I made my spreadsheet so I can track ins/outs. 

My goal is just to make back feed costs. And have some healthy eggs to eat!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

KatCalico said:


> So I found Nutrena Naturewise 40-lb for $12.50 and Purena Layena 50-lb for $15.
> 
> I had to order the purina from the farm co-op (crumbles). So we're trying the Nutrena first and I can tell they don't like the pellets. Still getting eggs, but the pellets aren't being used. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Any change in the type of feed, from crumbles to pellets, will cause a slow down in their eating.
Also lots of less waste with the pellets. Sometimes they will waste more crumbles than they will pellets.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

So youve decided against organic andor non-gmo?
Mine hate all commercial chicken feed, but, go figure, they like canned cat food....much to the cats dismay


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ours use to eat cat food with the cats the only chicken that didnt was a barred rock she attached cats even when the cat was laying in the flowers she would see it run up and peck it till it left the area she was in but none of the cats mess with the chichens and none of the other chickens mess with the cats but we moved the cat food cause at $22 something for a 40lb bag a cat food it wasnt worth wasting for the chickens when there feed was $15 for 50lbs and we dont feed them spring-fall just in the winter is when they get feed and we down grade in the winter and get rid of the non laying as strong chickens to cut feed cost no sence in feeding a chicken $4 worth of feed a week to get 1 or 2 eggs


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a Barred Rock hen also that will chase the cat off. Its funny to watch. I have a Barred Rock Roo that is scared of his own shadow so go figure.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

suelandress said:


> So youve decided against organic andor non-gmo?
> Mine hate all commercial chicken feed, but, go figure, they like canned cat food....much to the cats dismay


I can't afford organic/non-gmo. It's the new food or no chickens.


----------



## motherofmolly (Jul 21, 2011)

i am still interested in doing this for a business, but for the time being I am happy that my birds work for their food. they are in charge of eating all the bugs that they can and the weeds that i pull from the garden. they also give me poop that goes into my garden in the form of the stuff that i pull from their outdoor pen. i have family that do give me a few dollars here and there for food to help.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> I tried I really did. I did it legal, I got a lic, I got DEC cert. I bought new egg cartons, everything. I charge the required sales tax. I did the paperwork for the taxes. I got tax exepted --note that they did not include inclued items like heated water supplies for the winter, oster shells, or houseing items such as building materials to be exempted. The tax man made more money than me. I worked like a dog. My eggs were selling well above the price of store egg. 4-5 dollars a dozen vs $1.89 a doz in the store. I had a market that wanted them. I stopped sell and did much better giving them as a tax write off to the food bank and churches. I explained this to customers and they understood --some who really wanted the eggs bought birds from me instead of eggs. Or they simply sorta did an egg share deal where the birds stayed here and they paid me to care for them. I worked out a deal with a man who had pigs. I gave him eggs and he feed my pig we got pork. Be carefull. I did not want to break any laws but the regs were killing me. New cartonts cost a bit over $1.00 with shipping to Alaska. Gas for going to the weekly market and personally seeing others selling with out following the regs would frustrate me. I was the only one cert. and the only one with the regs. I sold legally to a store and they could not keep them in stock during tourist season. Five dollars was the peak price that people would pay and if it was not for all the regs it would have been plenty. Selling to the store was good because I did not have to deal with the tax simply have their exempt number on the receip book-- by regs I me a tax record trail too. Required printed -numbered businesse papers for receipt book ect. Start up cost like an second fridge and ele to run it. Oh and thermidors. Fridge one, trans port one, transport coolers. It all added up to not being worth it.


You cannot compete with the mega producers. The government has guaranteed that with all those regulations. You have found that out.

Input costs and government regulations only allow high volume industrial eggers to make very slim margins. A profit, but a very slim profit.


----------

